# What breed is this?



## Davidryanree (Aug 12, 2020)

This is my 6 month old hen. She lays brown speckled eggs. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't see a pic of the pullet.


----------



## Davidryanree (Aug 12, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I don't see a pic of the pullet.


Sorry. Still learning. Picture uploaded... Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks like a white leghorn, they lay white eggs.


----------



## Davidryanree (Aug 12, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That looks like a white leghorn, they lay white eggs.


Yeah this girl is laying brown speckled eggs


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Can you get a picture of her from the side? Leghorns have very deep scoops in their back (their tails are almost always up high, as tall as their heads causing their backs to scoop downward).


----------



## Davidryanree (Aug 12, 2020)

Sylie said:


> Can you get a picture of her from the side? Leghorns have very deep scoops in their back (their tails are almost always up high, as tall as their heads causing their backs to scoop downward).


I will upload one tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Davidryanree (Aug 12, 2020)

Sylie said:


> Can you get a picture of her from the side? Leghorns have very deep scoops in their back (their tails are almost always up high, as tall as their heads causing their backs to scoop downward).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rhode Island White?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Looks like an Amber link from the ISA family


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Would an Amber Link be pure white like this hen?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Would an Amber Link be pure white like this hen?


 It would be, yes but the tail is wrong for an amberlink.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I'm thinking white barnevelder but we all know I stink at breeds


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, I think I have first place in that regard. 

I guess it's time to holler for Mitzi.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Mitzi or NM...NM is pretty good with those off the beaten path breeds


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's the one that said Amber Link. I'd never even heard of them. But is anyone really surprised that I hadn't?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Amberlinks are gorgeous birds, I just love their look. Barnevelders (regular color, not the whites) have the most amazing pattern on their tails especially but all over. The whites are just that..white.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I was going to go with a white sport marans but based on leg color I would agree with robin about a Rhode Island white.  my rir lays tan speckled eggs too! 
I'm obsessed with my Barnevelder! This is Chicky Minaj


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those markings are stunning. She's got really nice type too. 

Has she got a boyo to go with her, I wouldn't mind seeing chicks from them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Barnevelders are coming back.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Those markings are stunning. She's got really nice type too.
> 
> Has she got a boyo to go with her, I wouldn't mind seeing chicks from them.


She's got an ameraucana rooster with her  I'm not a big Barnevelder fan personality wise so didn't want a rooster, she's my only gal  and her only chick so far has been a boy  I got one pipped currently though!
This is her son, he's got a high tail set like his mom, but he's pretty nice still.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He is a good looking boy, I like his color. 

Personality plays a lot into what we want in our flocks. I don't know much about Barnevelders so I have no clue what they're like.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

In my experience they are just very flighty and loud


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was told Hamburgs were lunatics. That's not what I found with mine. Yes, the one sister always gave me grief when picking her up but they didn't go crazy getting away from me. 

The Hamburg roosters were even more laid back.


----------

